#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Engineering Certificates >  >  >  Iso 1996

## maksimilijan

Anyone have these standards:

ISO 1996-1:2003 
Acoustics -- Description, measurement and assessment of environmental noise -- Part 1: Basic quantities and assessment procedures and

ISO 1996-2:2007 


Acoustics -- Description, measurement and assessment of environmental noise -- Part 2: Determination of environmental noise levels

Please help!See More: Iso 1996

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

I have the old edition, do you want it

----------


## maksimilijan

Thank you Achmad but I have the old edition from netspyking, there are some big changes in new edition.

----------

